# Curado 200e7 Handle Bearings....



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been seeing handle bearing replacements for the new Curado. I've never wanted to mess with mine, but can someone tell me the procedure to replace them. I plan on using this reel for *along* time and if the handle bearings ever go south I'd like to know before hand how to replace them.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Very carefully, sober and one piece at a time. Make sure you download the schematics from the Shimano website in-case you forget where a piece goes. The bearing is just under the main drive gear and has two small screws with a plate holding it in.

JUST MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE DIAGRAM FOR BACK UP!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

CptnKris said:


> Very carefully, sober and one piece at a time. Make sure you download the schematics from the Shimano website in-case you forget where a piece goes. The bearing is just under the main drive gear and has two small screws with a plate holding it in.
> 
> JUST MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE DIAGRAM FOR BACK UP!


 No not the main shaft bearing ..........the 2 bearings in the handle grips.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just use superglue and turn them onto bushings if they ever go bad on you, you will barely notice a difference


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

younggun55 said:


> Just use superglue and turn them onto bushings if they ever go bad on you, you will barely notice a difference


 No offense but did you guys read my question...?:work:


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Stick a small screwdriver into the tiny hole on the end cap of the handle paddle and pull them out, there is a screw under each one that are reverse thread so make sure and turn right to loosen and turn left to tighten them, after you remove these the handle paddle will pull off and the bearings are at the bottom of the posts.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea thats the main thing I was curious about..........how the little caps come off the ends. I guess they just snap in and out huh? Thanks.:texasflag


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

There's a little plastic ring around them that hold them in, and sometimes they break off and you will need to put a drop of superglue on ten to hold them in there also just in case you come across that


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

younggun55 said:


> There's a little plastic ring around them that hold them in, and sometimes they break off and you will need to put a drop of superglue on ten to hold them in there also just in case you come across that


 Guess you have done it before huh :spineyes:. Thanks for the super glue tip. Down the road I'll try not to break the rings.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Done it too many times haha....just try to not let any of the superglue get on top of the screw, or else it might fill in the gap and be hard to remove them the next time you service your reel.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Youggun55 knows his stuff*

He knows exactly what he is talking about. The bearings in the handle are hard to maintain due to constant exposure to saltwater. If these bearings get corroded they will feel rough for a while then stop turning. Once they stop turning and become bushings, you will probably notice very little difference (as long as the bearing doesn't corode to the shaft).

In order to keep them going for a long time you need to add some heavier lube like grease or green Corrosion-X as opposed to oil, before the bearings ever become corroded.

Mike



younggun55 said:


> Just use superglue and turn them onto bushings if they ever go bad on you, you will barely notice a difference


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea, no problems with mine currently. Still silky smooth. About every 3 trips I put 2-3 drops of oil and I put shimano grease to seal off the bearings.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

ive got a kazillian trips on my three Curado Es.. the handles are still silky smooth too. upgrading all my other shimanos to the same handle. that Knob feeeeellsss Ohh sooo goOod. they should be on all the Low Pros.....


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Never had the lock up in the bearings... I always wash them down thoroughly every trip and a complete break down every 3 months. Have had good luck, but i have to put in the extra effort. 

New curado 50e i hear has a different bearing set then all the previous so it looks like we have another real to learn...

Good luck but the current green Curado's and the 100D are the best Shimano has ever made under 250 as long as you take good care of them. 

Like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea I've heard a few gripes about the new Curados....but thats because they don't maintain em..... The same people who don't have a favorite reel because they never learned to take care of em. They just buy a new one every year or so....saltwater fishing is harsh on reels........any brand or model. I guess someone has to keep reel companies afloat.....:work: Some do better than others ..."yes", but an abused reel will always fail.


----------

